# Lanterns



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bought a couple a old Dietz #2 D lite lanterns. Never been used an got em both fer 20 bucks!

They look perty much like this:


I'll add em ta my collection, ya can never have to many lanterns!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love my Dietz #2 D lite lanterns, homemade candles and my Aladdin oil lamps ... and the winter season to try them all out. 

Congrats on your find!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet. I got some low cost knockoffs from Walmart sometime back for $12 each but they are not very good quality. They had much better ones that looked just like your picture at the Fleet & Farm store but those were $75 each. So 2 for $20? Heckuva deal.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was changing someones breaker box last year. There was a 200 amp box and a 150 amp box. (a lot of wires to disconnect and re-connect) It was in their basement with no windows. Just out of curiosity, I used this kind of lantern. I had a headlamp flashlight on my head, but the only other light I had was the lantern.

One tank of oil lasted an entire 10 hour work day and then 5 hours the next day. It didn't run out of oil, I was just done with the job. I was really surprised it lasted that long. Great lamp.

Good for you!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I bought a bunch of them a few years back. I got 4 that were made to heat greenhouses. I also ordered a few others along with a couple rolls of spare wick. You can also buy the top cooking plate for the lanterns. 
http://www.lanternnet.com/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

JustCliff, that be a good site. I've bought a couple a my other lanterns from them including some extra wick. Next time I order gonna get some spare globes ordered. Neat thin some a the globes come in different colors.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

JustCliff that cooking one is cool.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> JustCliff, that be a good site. I've bought a couple a my other lanterns from them including some extra wick. Next time I order gonna get some spare globes ordered. Neat thin some a the globes come in different colors.


I do need some extra globes. I think coloured globes would come in useful for signaling possibly.



hiwall said:


> JustCliff that cooking one is cool.


I do like the duel function of it. I

I just like looking at all the different lanterns they carry. My wife would like me to get a couple nice brass lanterns. I should do that one day.................


----------

